# Canned Tuna in water ok?



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

We let Hula try some of this yesterday while we were making lunch and she went nuts for it. Is there any harm in adding some to her diet a couple times a week?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I add it to Vegas's food every time I have to drain a can.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it is a great food and often give Swizzle this and a taste of any other fish I cook.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I think it is a great food and often give Swizzle this and a taste of any other fish I cook.


Oh that reminds me, have you ever tried that hors d'oeuvres for cats, I think it's Fancy Feast or something but it is just tuna (no grain or additives)? It comes in a hard plastic dish with a foil cover. I found myself thinking, why not just buy a can of tuna, you get more--but I did buy some and both the cats and dogs go NUTS for it!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't imagine there'd be anything wrong with tuna. I give my dogs canned wild salmon which is similar to tuna, but a bit cheaper. They seem to like it. My dogs get some meat, fish or eggs with their kibble every night. Canned salmon is one of many things that they get for dinner--something different every night.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

canned Tuna can be fed ocassionaly but once a week is too often. Canned Salmon and sardines in water can be fed more often. I also give mine a little bit of any kind of cooked fish that we are eating.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

pandj said:


> canned Tuna can be fed ocassionaly but once a week is too often. Canned Salmon and sardines in water can be fed more often. I also give mine a little bit of any kind of cooked fish that we are eating.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can I ask why? What is the difference between tuna and salmon (apart from the obvious of being different fish...lol). Not disputing you, just curious and wanting to learn.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Are salmon and sardine classes oily fish... But tuna is not...hence why the salmon and sardine better?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Can I ask why? What is the difference between tuna and salmon (apart from the obvious of being different fish...lol). Not disputing you, just curious and wanting to learn.


i am sorry I should have included the information with my reply. Tuna contains mercury and canned tuna has alot of sodium.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

pandj said:


> i am sorry I should have included the information with my reply. Tuna contains mercury and canned tuna has alot of sodium.


I agree tuna contains mercury and sodium . I give as a treat occasionally. I give sardine with. The oil . Also i give pilchards in tomato sauce or plain minced pilchards . I think the pilchArds are called herring in other part of the world, the ones we get here are suitable for human consumption.


----------

